# Daughter's Condition



## dordtrecht5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello Friends,

I thought I would take a moment and update on Audrey. Things are going okay here. We have not had much time to do much of anything except be at the hospital tending to Audrey.
Since the last time that I updated things have made some pretty dramatic shifts.

Audrey has developed what is called Graft Versus Host Disease. If you would like more information on this disease you may simply Google it and there is plenty of information about it there. The long story short, GVHD is a condition where the T-Cells of the grafted organ (transplanted organ/organs) begin attacking the immune system of the Host (patient). They do this in various way, however, the most commonly affected organs are the skin, lungs, and bowels. This condition has done such with Audrey. The way that it is evident is sluffing of the skin, pneumonia (or other bacterial or fungus infection), and colitis in the colon. While attacking the grafted organs remain healthy. If a person was to think of what is commonly thought of in terms of transplant rejection, simply reverse it. Normally with rejection the host's immune system fights against the grafted organ because it knows the graft is not its original; however, with GVHD the graft is rejecting the host's body because it recognizes that the host is not its home. Typically speaking, the T-Cells do not leave the graft and attack the host, that is why most solid organ transplant patients do not develop GVHD. It is most seen in bone marrow transplants.

Audrey's skin is most affected. It started as a rash and then developed into a "scalded" type of situation, and then developed blisters. Some of the dressings that Audrey has on her body developed blisters underneath them because of a reaction to the type of adhesive that is use to make them stick. It is very difficult to see.

Also, she has developed a pneumonia that is mostly fungal. Over the past three days her x-rays have shown an increase in fungus; however, today there was a noticeable decrease. Praise the LORD!

There is much to write about if I were to try to detail this all out, I simply do not have the time to right now. There are many questions that remain unanswered still. Please forgive me if I have only created a host of questions for you to ask without the ability to answer.

The way that they are treating this condition is by topical ointments, steroids, anti-fungal medicine. Today the team was "forced" to place her on dialysis to bring down the swelling in her body. She has retain too much fluid for her kidneys to keep up.

May I enlist you to pray for her. This may help in giving some direction in regards to how you may pray for us. Thank you.

Sincerely, Dallas


----------



## lololong (Jan 28, 2008)

Praying


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 28, 2008)

Prayed and praying, dear brother.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Herald (Jan 29, 2008)

Brother Dallas, just prayed.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 29, 2008)

Praying for you Dallas, may you walk in His peace and strength.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for that update dear brother. I pray God that your little daughter makes a full recovery.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 29, 2008)

Prayed.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Gryphonette (Jan 29, 2008)

Praying for Audrey, y'all, the medical staff attending to her, and everyone who loves her.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Augusta (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 29, 2008)




----------

